# Help Choose a Job Offer



## Arslanq (Oct 1, 2014)

Job Offer is RM 7500 (Net of Tax, after tax has been deducted)
Medical for me, but not for wife..
I will also be having a baby, a month later of my arrival in Malaysia...

kindly guide ....


----------

